# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos

## Andres berrocal

jaba para pollos.jpg Iberoamericana de PlÃ¡sticos - DivisiÃ³n Inyectados.pdf  caja cosechera 52cm x 36cm.jpg  Ficha TÃ©cnica Pallet LPI MO1.pdf 
Buenos dias. Fabricamos jaba plastica cosecheras, agricolas, para pesca, para transporte para pollos.
precios de fabrica, excelente calidad, productos con garantia. Venta por mayor y menor.
Contacto: Andres Berrocal
Nextel: 819*7103
Email: aberrocal@innova.com.pe
Tambien podemos desarrollar cajas segun los requerimientos del cliente.Temas similares: jabas cosecheras de plastico Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y Ayacucho impulsarán fábrica de fideos y ojuelas de quinua jabas cosecheras Artículo: Producción de pollos en Perú creció 6.7% en el 2010, según la APA Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de pollos recién nacidos de Brasil

----------


## natty

Buenos días, Tendrán también cajas para exportación de espárragos frescos, deseo obtener unas muestras de esas cajas, de ser así, donde las podría conseguir, muchas gracias,

----------


## lugarte

tienen algun modelo de jaba que hayan usado para fermentar cacao? Yo uso jabas cosecheras, pero hay algunos problemitas. Hay que hacerle algunos ajustes.

----------

